# EHEIM Pro II



## DLBDS (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't know which filter model I have exactly (kinda in a hurry and it's not mentioned on the filter itself) but I'm having a serious problem. Has anyone had a problem with this filter leaking at the filter head (always on the side where the hoses are)? I have had this filter a couple of years and don't clean it but maybe a couple of times a year. I have a 55 gallon tank and only 2 largish Tinfoil Barbs. That's it. I don't understand how these filters (or any filters for that matter) work. I just follow the manuals but this one is difficult at times.* Will replacing the rubber gasket fix this problem?* In the past EVERY TIME I've cleaned it it's leaked when I've connected everything back up. Usually, I just fiddled with it several times and eventually it would stop leaking. Tonight it's giving me fits!!!! I've had to give up for the night ...with no filtration. I push the "adapter lever" all the way back once the hoses are in place and the filter starts to fill with water. When I do this I can hear the air escaping (hissing) and then water starts to leak. I never get far enough to plug in the filter because of the leakage problem. Please tell me all I have to do is replace the gasket and my problems will be solved. I really am clueless when it comes to how filters work. Thanks!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Eheim had a design problem with the Pro IIs early on that caused this problem. I know I had one with the problem. I got mine from Big Als and when I contacted them about this they promptly sent me a replacement piece- the part that connects the hoses to the filter. I suggest you contact Eheim about this and they will hopefully send you a replacement. 
http://www.eheim.com/


----------



## DLBDS (Sep 29, 2005)

I got mine at Big Al's too!! If it's the gasket then that's just regular routine maintenance. I'll just have to replace it. I don't think Big Al's is going to just send another one free of charge. Let me clarify that it's not leaking AT the hoses. It leaks where the filter head meets the canister. But only on the side where the hoses are. In other words, It doesn't leak on all four sides, all around the filter head. Does this make sense? It's where the filter head and canister meet. I have a friend coming over this afternoon to take a look-see. Hopefully, he has an answer....he ALWAYS does. Anyone know where to buy a gasket for the 2026/28-2126/28? I've only found one place online and nobody has it locally.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

DLBDS- trust me- it is not the gasket, the problem is with the hose connector piece. Eheim was aware of the problem which is why they authorized dealers to send the replacment part free of charge. I have two Eheim Pro II 2026s. They were pruchased about 6-7 months apart. The second one never had the problem because Eheim took care of it by then.


----------

